# guides owning the bay



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

For fifteen years I have been wading at night during the warm months to avoid crowds and heat and have had many memorable trips. For the third time in two years a flounder guide boat out of rockport has putted in on us. We have our light on on our boat and we all wear headlights fishing in sloughs and small drains feeding into lakes. This idiot, despite us yelling, runs right ontop of us and tells us that there are fish in other places in the bay. This time. one of my nephews put a lure right into this guy as he is about 30 feet from us and hooked him pretty good. After a few good word exchanges he leaves and the fishing is dead. Don't think this happens only on weekends or during prime morning hours as this jerk continues to potlick even in the late pm hours.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

not saying what he did was right, but if you hooked me with a lure, you would be eating it! thats just not right. i understand how you fell as i deal with it everytime i fish just about. i'm on a pier,so me fishing area is limited. so when some idiot runs close by me it ****** me off and i feel like throwing a lure at them, but just have to keep my cool. chill bro, not that big of a deal. not to go to jail over or worse, get shot or beat down in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Please dont lump all guides into that category. Sounds like you ran into a real arse. Most are very respectful. Sorry for the ruined trip, guess you were in "his" honeyhole, perhaps he doesnt know of any others, lol.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Yep, i agree.. Don't lump everyone together.. I would however, find out who he is and pay a visit to him and discuss this like gentlemen......

Or you could just, ahhh nevermind.. My lovely wife is telling me to be nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeffsfishin (Jan 27, 2008)

*Get use to it....*

Flounder rigs are the next big up and coming thing, I was talking to the guy that built my T-TOP last year, He said that he has enough flounder rigs lined up to build that he won't get done until the end of the year, and 3 of them are for local guides.


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

What kind of lure did you get him on?


----------



## DUKFVR (Aug 19, 2004)

He got what he deserved. If you run close enough for someone to get you with a hook they deserve it. Hope it was a big ole TW with 3 sets of trebles.


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*guide*

The guide is nightstalker, he had that painted on the side of his boat and this is not the first time he has done this. There was miles of shoreline with noone and he just cruised right into the slough on top of us after we yelled at him not to come in. Maybe I should report this idiot to the game wardens.


----------



## gordaflatsstalker (Jul 3, 2008)

It isn't right by any means. I am friends with a couple of guide and have joked on occasion with them and asked them why they think they have priority over everyone else. The answer I get is always the same. This is how they make their living. I'm not defending them for some of the things they do but it is their job to put people on fish. Just saying.


----------



## 15476 (May 15, 2006)

heard him on 610 am fishing show this morning talking to capt. mickey, wonder why he didn't mention this trip on the air ?


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> It isn't right by any means. I am friends with a couple of guide and have joked on occasion with them and asked them why they think they have priority over everyone else. The answer I get is always the same. *This is how they make their living.* I'm not defending them for some of the things they do but it is their job to put people on fish. Just saying.


Still no excuse to be an ***** on the water. The bays are public waters, first come, first served.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

I agree with salth2o! It doesn't matter who he is...or what he does...that doesn't not give him ownership of any portion of the bay! Hopefully this incident opens his eyes...probably won't!

As far as if this happened to me...First I wouldn't put myself in that kind of situation. If I accidentally did it while floundering...I would apologize and move on...I wouldn't be an arse!

Late,
Cox


Late,
Cox


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

I am willing to bet if he's that big of a jerk...he doesn't care what you, me or anybody else thinks of him anyway. He probably ain't smart enough to care what his paying customers on the boat think either.


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Thank you for wading at night with lights on! While foundering, my husband (Capt. Rob Baylor) and I came upon 2 guys wading at dusk wearing dark clothing, nothing reflective, and no lights. We saw them, but worried that someone else might not. We easily could have come into their "honey hole" because we could barely see them at all. Please be mindful that although you can see, others may not be able to see you! And again, most guides would not do that to you!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

That guy got EXACTLY what he deserved. Well actually he got off light as far as I am concerned. We don't seem to have that problem as bad as you guys down south do. Some guys are just that way. They think they own the water just because they fish every day.


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

salth2o said:


> Still no excuse to be an ***** on the water. The bays are public waters, first come, first served.


Exactly. They're using a public resource to make their living, and the public has every right to be there. Dealing with it the way some of these guides do is just flat out wrong. Guides have no more water rights than anyone else that buys a fishing license and is on public waters.

I've fished with a few guides before, and luckily they've all been outstanding. If one ever pulled something like that on my dime, he'd have a lot more to deal with than just the other angler on the water that he was ******* off.


----------



## Cut-Mullet (Aug 17, 2005)

Flounder boys better enjoy it because floundering is fixing to be outlawed !!! I can't wait..... they go out and gig 40-50 every night ...How much meat can one eat?????? It has been a long time coming!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I'll believe it when I see it, commercial fisherman have a pretty strong lobby. rs



Cut-Mullet said:


> Flounder boys better enjoy it because floundering is fixing to be outlawed !!! I can't wait..... they go out and gig 40-50 every night ...How much meat can one eat?????? It has been a long time coming!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

Hate to say this but..... This type of thing has been going on for a long time. Just after the gill nets were outlawed there was an outfit in Rockport with a tackle store and booked trips. One of thier guides actually ran aground and kicked up mud to run between my boat and the shoreline of Daggar island. I waited about 30 minutes and returned the favor. I still have the mirrolure he threw at me. I just figured one good deed deserved another. Busiest time for guides is the summer. I almost don't fish at all in the summer now. Wait till fall and winter. It is a little less hectic.


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

people are loosing it


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I hope the nephew set the hook 2-3 times with a big Mirrolure. 
More of that action will keep flounder boats at bay. They'll pass
within 10 feet of someone wading for flounder, and the wader
has little to throw at them. Besides being at a disadvantage,
without a boat.

A dose of pain will work. A friend of mine, a guide at Jim's Pier
in South Padre, watched a jet skier go by a dozen times, leaving
a maximum wake. He coaxed the guy within range by waving a 
$10 bill, then picked up a rod and easily snagged the guy on his
bare back with a topwater plug. The guy screamed and grabbed his
back, hooking his hand. They said it was comical, watching this guy
crank his jet ski back on the trailer, using only one hand, the other 
hand still pinned to his back. It was rough South Texas justice...


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

My opinion may not hold water because I don`t get to fish much and have never been in a situation like that. BUT, seems to me it boils down to just a lack of common courtesy. I`m sure the majority of us were taught as children to be respectful
of others and to SHARE. It may sound juvenile but then again, these adult people are acting like juveniles. I don`t know of many folks that like their space invaded , even on land. Cut in front of me after I`ve been waiting in a line, I will let you know about it . I will always let a handicapper go in front of me or someone that has a greater need than me, I`m not a hardarse.


----------



## jdsuperbee (Jun 13, 2007)

Is there some state agency that polices things like this? Is there someone to report these types of incidents? It seems that if, at license renewal time, if there were enough reports the guide wouldn't be a guide any longer. 
By the way. Someone mentioned earlier that they were fishing on public waters that I pay to use with my license fees. I don't care if he makes his living fishing or not. If he's a good guide he'll know LOTS of places to catch way more fish than I would. Plus I paid to use it too. To h*** with the b*******


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

Oh joy, yet another rant about a rogue Guide. There are bad apples in all walks of life. Lawyers, Doctors, Plumbers, you name it and you will find a bad apple or two. You know what....deal with it. Incidents like this have happened to everyone on this board, whether it be a guide or another angler.

Pretty sad that in the 2 years of fishing with 3 incidents this highlights your fishing experience.


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

jdsuperbee said:


> Is there some state agency that polices things like this? Is there someone to report these types of incidents? It seems that if, at license renewal time, if there were enough reports the guide wouldn't be a guide any longer.
> By the way. Someone mentioned earlier that they were fishing on public waters that I pay to use with my license fees. I don't care if he makes his living fishing or not. If he's a good guide he'll know LOTS of places to catch way more fish than I would. Plus I paid to use it too. To h*** with the b*******


You asked about a state agency that polices things like this!!! Are you serious? Ever heard of the Texas Parks and Wildlife? Which rock did you just crawl out from under? Seriously, surely you've heard of a Game Warden haven't you? That was a dumb question.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

can any of you ladys or guys tell me why so many people condon such violence when this happens to you on the water? like i said before, its not right for anyone, but you can't just go throwing a lure at someone and hook them and think nothing can be done about it. you may get shot? after all, you endangered my and the people on my boats safety first. you may go to jail for assult. good one. honey, i hooked a guy fishing today because he cut through my wading area and now i'm looking at court,jail time and alot of money because i acted so like a little kid because they messed up my fishing. give the good old fishermen a bad name. another reason for PETA to bash in our heads a little more. catfish, i think its a good question. if you know so much, who has on file a record of the guides that act this way and whats done to them when they renew their permits? i'm more then sure i've been from under the rock then alot longer then you.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

by the way, if anyone ever hooks me for something like this while i'm in my own boat, i will plow into the side of your boat like a LAWNDART! then i will call the cops,tpwd and have them meet me at the dock or the closes place i can think of. VIOLENCE is not the answer


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

iridered2003 said:


> can any of you ladys or guys tell me why so many people condon such violence when this happens to you on the water? like i said before, its not right for anyone, but you can't just go throwing a lure at someone and hook them and think nothing can be done about it. you may get shot? after all, you endangered my and the people on my boats safety first. you may go to jail for assult. good one. honey, i hooked a guy fishing today because he cut through my wading area and now i'm looking at court,jail time and alot of money because i acted so like a little kid because they messed up my fishing. give the good old fishermen a bad name. another reason for PETA to bash in our heads a little more. catfish, i think its a good question. if you know so much, who has on file a record of the guides that act this way and whats done to them when they renew their permits? i'm more then sure i've been from under the rock then alot longer then you.


You seriously think there is a file somewhere with this info. in it? I think you must have crawled out from under a flat rock! The permits come from TPWD, so would'nt the state agency be TPWD? Yes that was indeed a stupid question!


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

iridered2003 said:


> by the way, if anyone ever hooks me for something like this while i'm in my own boat, i will plow into the side of your boat like a LAWNDART! then i will call the cops,tpwd and have them meet me at the dock or the closes place i can think of. VIOLENCE is not the answer


Plow into someone with your boat so BOTH of you can go to jail? Get real dude, your an idiot! Your the type of psycho we have to watch out for on the water!


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

*reread my post*



catfishcrouch said:


> You seriously think there is a file somewhere with this info. in it? I think you must have crawled out from under a flat rock! The permits come from TPWD, so would'nt the state agency be TPWD? Yes that was indeed a stupid question!


 i ask you a question. i never said there was any files. i was asking you if you know so much about it, who keeps a file on this sort of thing? reread my post. as followed is what i said.

"catfish, i think its a good question. if you know so much, who has on file a record of the guides that act this way and whats done to them when they renew their permits?"


----------



## Hughoo222 (Aug 24, 2005)

There is a law that speaks specifically to harassment of fishermen, get a number and call him in.

The increasing number of weekend warriors with no boating knowledge or couth is bad enough but it seems there are lots of reports like this lately. Frankly I am sick of all the PC **** and sticking up for the offenders...we have laws prohibiting this type of behavior and they apply to EVERYONE on the water including guides. I say out them and watch their customers dwindle. I predict it won't be long till boater education is mandatory in Texas for the above reasons. We give the idiots hell...my fishing buddy is 6'7" and bout 280, we prefer pyramid sinkers.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

catfish. its people like yourself we have to worry about. i do not condon ANY violence on the water or off, but i will do what i have to do to protect myself and anyone on my boat with whatever it takes. no one has a right to hook anybody just because they run in their wade. back to the flatrock.


----------



## JLKing (Jul 17, 2008)

iridered2003 said:


> by the way, if anyone ever hooks me for something like this while i'm in my own boat,* i will plow into the side of your boat like a LAWNDART!* then i will call the cops,tpwd and have them meet me at the dock or the closes place i can think of. *VIOLENCE is not the answer*


lol...


----------



## JLKing (Jul 17, 2008)

If someone runs close enough to me for me to actually hook them, I'm gonna call it an "accident".


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Cut-Mullet said:


> Flounder boys better enjoy it because floundering is fixing to be outlawed !!! I can't wait..... they go out and gig 40-50 every night ...How much meat can one eat?????? It has been a long time coming!!!!!!!!!!!!


God, another holier than thow post. I don't gig, but as an outdoorsman I don't want to see any legal hunting or fishing activity outlawed. Besides, We have freezers now a days to keep a haul of fish, if you happen to be that lucky. I have fish frozen from last year that's still good.

This sort of thinking is used against us everyday by those who would do away with our way of life completely.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

hughoo, i wonder how many people call and report these things? and then, i wonder what is done by TPWD? they need to make boaters education mandatory in ever state.


----------



## Gorda Fisher (Aug 19, 2005)

*Ive Heard of This Type of Thing*

Evidently theres one in Matagorda that owns East Bay, they call him the "Matagorda Midget" or something like that? Heck of a deal aint it


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

iridered2003 said:


> by the way, if anyone ever hooks me for something like this while i'm in my own boat, *i will plow into the side of your boat like a LAWNDART! *then i will call the cops,tpwd and have them meet me at the dock or the closes place i can think of. *VIOLENCE is not the answer*


Pot meet kettle,,,kettle meet pot.

LOL!


----------



## cowboy1320 (Jul 8, 2008)

VIOLENCE!! turn up the wick.... I'm not for it,,,, BUT I can say every fight -----win!! lose!! draw!! next time I GOT RESPECT!!!!!!! Nightstalker will think twice before riding in to camp again,,,, could be his last,,, just got lucky this time nice fokes !!!--/**There again maybe I am for it.... ??? I"d sure like to run into to Obama and when I was bitting one of his big ears off,,,,, to see if this white would catch a scare like he said 
[[[[ all whites is scared of black men]]]] Lovable Guy until you hit me up side the head


----------



## fischerkyle3113 (Jan 29, 2007)

iridered2003 said:


> * i will plow into the side of your boat like a LAWNDART*! then i will call the cops,tpwd and have them meet me at the dock or the closes place i can think of.* VIOLENCE is not the answer*


This cracks me up!!!!


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

[[[[Did that make any sense?,,,,,????]]]


----------



## fischerkyle3113 (Jan 29, 2007)

cowboy1320 said:


> VIOLENCE!! turn up the wick.... I'm not for it,,,, BUT I can say every fight -----win!! lose!! draw!! next time I GOT RESPECT!!!!!!! Nightstalker will think twice before riding in to camp again,,,, could be his last,,, just got lucky this time nice fokes !!!--/**There again maybe I am for it.... ??? I"d sure like to run into to Obama and when I was bitting one of his big ears off,,,,, to see if this white would catch a scare like he said
> [[[[ all whites is scared of black men]]]] Lovable Guy until you hit me up side the head


Pick up glass go to sink turn glass 180 degrees till empty...then go to bed


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow. Incredibile. Scary to know who's actually out there fishing amongst us.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Mrschasintail said:


> Wow. Incredibile. Scary to know who's actually out there fishing amongst us.


No kidding....lol.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

Like I said , adults acting juvenile.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

OK, so how much fun would a bunny hugger have if he happened upon this thread and read how we're fighting among ourselves?

The world wonders...

Cg


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

cowboy1320 said:


> VIOLENCE!! turn up the wick.... I'm not for it,,,, BUT I can say every fight -----win!! lose!! draw!! next time I GOT RESPECT!!!!!!! Nightstalker will think twice before riding in to camp again,,,, could be his last,,, just got lucky this time nice fokes !!!--/**There again maybe I am for it.... ??? I"d sure like to run into to Obama and when I was bitting one of his big ears off,,,,, to see if this white would catch a scare like he said
> [[[[ all whites is scared of black men]]]] Lovable Guy until you hit me up side the head


The Meth must be good....exactly how many days have you been up this time?


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

*LOL*

here ya go

http://nightstalkerguideservice.com/


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been with "nightstalker" flounder gigging, and liked him alright. But what he did was plain wrong.



I have also recently acquired a used old flounder rigged Marshal Boat, to put around occasionally at night. Mostly just for fun with a group of friends.

In Rockport, near north Estes, in front of the Pegasus Development I have twice had a professional flounder boat buzz us within 25-25 yards and make it clear we weren't welcomed... That's bulls%x

These guys probably rarely get checked or confronted on the water at night opposed to daylightguides, and some of them definately need a good whupin' to see the "light"


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

You should have jerked him out of the boat after you hooked him and whipped him with you buggy stick for a while. Good job.


----------



## ShortyStillSurfs (Jun 22, 2008)

cruss said:


> The guide is nightstalker, he had that painted on the side of his boat and this is not the first time he has done this. There was miles of shoreline with noone and he just cruised right into the slough on top of us after we yelled at him not to come in. Maybe I should report this idiot to the game wardens.


If I am mistaken I apologize to all,

Isnt REDFISH RICK down with the Nightstalker Flounder Boat.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Just one, they have a few


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

iridered2003 said:


> VIOLENCE is not the answer


Its sure not how I live my life........but I once saw a bumpersticker with a picture of a 1911 .45 and the words:

If violence isn't the answer, you're asking the wrong questions!

Thought it was pretty funny!:mpd:


----------



## JustAddWater2 (Oct 10, 2005)

My 78 year old father is still kicking pretty good these days and hummed a top dog at a large wellcraft near the end of the dike and hit his mark. Tore the columbia shirt off his back. The boat settled and turned around. I saw 3 guys about 225 and lean coming our way. I was going to swim to shore, but my father is an ex marine drill Sargent and can holler good enough to make his point. I escaped a good arse whooping. Well it didn't end there. We headed up towards Anita's bait camp where these guys were showing off two huge ice chest full of undersized red snapper.

Well dad saw the game warden and flagged him down. The rest was history as the drunken law breakers put on a pretty good show before 3 warden hand cupped them off to the nearest jail. The boat was towed off somewhere too. I guess justice was done, but 78 year old bullet proof dads like mine sometimes go way over what I would do.

Two weeks before we were both lining up at the launch at the end of the dike. I had gone for the truck in the crowd of tired parched fisherman. When I got my place in line dad hung inside the little jetty with about 10 other boats as they had an assembly line going to get out. This guy came up and claimed he was in front and his partner was let out on the shoreline and was waiting for him. Many fisherman didn't see eye to eye with this fellow since he was three sheets in the wind and told him he would have to wait like everybody else. Things went downhill from there. It got real loud and them the idiot pulled out a gun and started firing in the air. We to be polite everybody let this guy go first now that he had the upper hand. Well his patner was nowhere to be found as he sat in the slip. That's when the Troopers got there. Another boat hauled off. It does get interesting out there.


----------



## fishin 24/7 (May 8, 2008)

gordaflatsstalker said:


> It isn't right by any means. I am friends with a couple of guide and have joked on occasion with them and asked them why they think they have priority over everyone else. The answer I get is always the same. This is how they make their living. I'm not defending them for some of the things they do but it is their job to put people on fish. Just saying.


I am friends with guides as well and some guides might need to find a new way to make a living if they have to disrupt other peoples fishing. If their favorite spot is taken and they can't find other places, they are probably in the wrong line of work.


----------



## redfish bayrat (Feb 17, 2006)

ShortyStillSurfs said:


> If I am mistaken I apologize to all,
> 
> Isnt REDFISH RICK down with the Nightstalker Flounder Boat.


What you're saying is that the guy that owns Nighstalker loaned his boat to someone else?????? If that is the case, his friend is not doing him any favors if the original post is accurate. Best and worst advertising is by word of mouth.


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

One stupid guy can give all other Guides a bad name, please don't lump them all together.

I am sorry you ran into a jerk.....I reckon he won't do that again..lol


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

iridered2003 said:


> by the way, if anyone ever hooks me for something like this while i'm in my own boat, i will plow into the side of your boat like a LAWNDART! then i will call the cops,tpwd and have them meet me at the dock or the closes place i can think of. VIOLENCE is not the answer


Like JLKing says, sounds like an acciedent!

Did we get an answer on what he hit? Let me guess, BONE SUPER SPOOK.

Brandon


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

grandpa cracker said:


> My opinion may not hold water because I don`t get to fish much and have never been in a situation like that. BUT, seems to me it boils down to just a lack of common courtesy. I`m sure the majority of us were taught as children to be respectful
> of others and to SHARE. It may sound juvenile but then again, these adult people are acting like juveniles. I don`t know of many folks that like their space invaded , even on land. Cut in front of me after I`ve been waiting in a line, I will let you know about it . I will always let a handicapper go in front of me or someone that has a greater need than me, I`m not a hardarse.


+1000, That sums it all up.


----------



## thundertrout (Jun 22, 2006)

i bet right about now,everyone is (canceling)sp their fishing trip with 
this guy or wishing they did.


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

iridered2003 said:


> by the way, if anyone ever hooks me for something like this while i'm in my own boat, i will plow into the side of your boat like a LAWNDART! then i will call the cops,tpwd and have them meet me at the dock or the closes place i can think of. VIOLENCE is not the answer


Violence aint the answer, but you'll plow into someones boat!!!!!! That cracks me up, and you say I'm the psycho. WOW.


----------



## carolinafisher (Nov 23, 2005)

Did you have the barbs mashed down on that plug?


----------



## Saulnier (Dec 10, 2004)

Maybe you should have "signaled" him with your flare gun......


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

*Good guide,Bad guide*

It's just like anything else these day's , there are bad guides out there but there are many more good ones to ! I have to say, he deserved the hook and he must have been guiding some *loser's* to let him run on top of you like that because i know anyone that i fish with wouldn't have done that or allowed him to do that. 8 out of 10 Flounder rigs will run up on you anyway, most of them only knowing a few holes and do not care or are aware of their surroundings! I suggest ,that if this ever happen's to you again and you get his name, flip the ole cell phone out and call the game warden ,save the lure for a nice trout... . Hmmm, if you know who it is , i would check to see if he has a valid license for guiding! Anyway, he sucks whoever he is.........


----------



## JLKing (Jul 17, 2008)

Saulnier said:


> Maybe you should have "signaled" him with your flare gun......


That's funny.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester (Jun 17, 2006)

*heres my thought.*

When I have my clients out night fishing, #1 we first discuss that if any of us see a boat approaching we are all flashing our headlighsts. My running lights are always on the boat, though we may not be close but its a visual. First , are you fellas wearing headlights? 2nd , if you are and that dumb a$3 guide that ignores that then from my point of view he desreves what he gets! I've ran the bays day and night all my life and can spot a flicker from just the slightest, The last thing I want to do is plow on top of fisherman, and the next is plow on the shore line that I intend to fish that night. Do not place all guides in this category, 90% are the ut most professional, but the 10% can give us all a bad name.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

threads like this make me so dang glad that I've never bought a bay-boat.
sounds like a freakin' zoo out there.
there aint enough fish in any bay worth putting up with all that carp!!!!
this whole thing sounds like Saturday Wrasslin'!!!!
buncha grown men actin' like little kids in a sandbox!
$.02.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I am glad you did what you did. Some of those b-turds need a good b--t licking!

Some 30 years ago I was a part-time ( weekend guide) on Lake Texoma for stripers. Basically I could outfsh the locals who fished every day, One day on the dock as my clients and I where taking our ice chest full of big stripers to the cleaning table this little skinny so called full time guide started saying thinks like hey part-timer did you get lucky today and finally catch a few fish, He kept on and on. I told my clients excuse me for a minute and I went over to him and pushed his ars into the lake off the dock. He got out and said He was only kidding. Never had a problem again. So, I say put there ars's in place! Good job, hats off to you!


----------



## Ducksmasher (Jul 21, 2005)

d4rdbuilder said:


> God, another holier than thow post. I don't gig, but as an outdoorsman I don't want to see any legal hunting or fishing activity outlawed. Besides, We have freezers now a days to keep a haul of fish, if you happen to be that lucky. I have fish frozen from last year that's still good.
> 
> This sort of thinking is used against us everyday by those who would do away with our way of life completely.


Problem with gigging is the targeting of BIG females.. aka spawning stock. Just like gill nets its not really fair chase..


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

cruss said:


> For fifteen years I have been wading at night during the warm months to avoid crowds and heat and have had many memorable trips. For the third time in two years a flounder guide boat out of rockport has putted in on us. We have our light on on our boat and we all wear headlights fishing in sloughs and small drains feeding into lakes. This idiot, despite us yelling, runs right ontop of us and tells us that there are fish in other places in the bay. This time. one of my nephews put a lure right into this guy as he is about 30 feet from us and hooked him pretty good. After a few good word exchanges he leaves and the fishing is dead. Don't think this happens only on weekends or during prime morning hours as this jerk continues to potlick even in the late pm hours.


Sounds like you did everything over and beyond to signal you were in the area. I wouldn't have thrown the lure at them...it could have escalated the problem to be more serious than just an exchange of words. I have said this many times because I have done it many times...get the TX number and call it in to the GW or CG... someone is going to get a visit and possibly arrested...guaranteed.. If they are a guide...they will suspend their license.. Guides have alot to loose.. even if they deny the incident, it will still count against them. You want to hurt these guys...call the GW or CG.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I can'nt believe I read this whole thread. But whether it's high dollar condos and beach homes legally keeping the public from thier beaches to boaters anchoring next to the only wader on the shoreline it's not just guides. It's people in general and not to sound like Dr. Phil it's getting more crowded every day and room is getting scarce. Some people never and aren't going to grow up so it's about an individual controlling themselves as not to become and act like an animal. And yes I fight wanting to be an animal too.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Plow into someone's boat like a lawn dart?
That would make the Houston Chronicle, and
would yield a jail term of at least 2-5 years for
criminal assault, among other charges. As for
getting stuck with a fishing hook, that happens
every day to someone.


----------



## txshockwave (Mar 6, 2007)

this whole thred is GHEY


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

AMEN!



johnmyjohn said:


> I can'nt believe I read this whole thread. But whether it's high dollar condos and beach homes legally keeping the public from thier beaches to boaters anchoring next to the only wader on the shoreline it's not just guides. It's people in general and not to sound like Dr. Phil it's getting more crowded every day and room is getting scarce. Some people never and aren't going to grow up so it's about an individual controlling themselves as not to become and act like an animal. And yes I fight wanting to be an animal too.


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

Burrrrpppp!

I ate too much popcorn.

Cg


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

Yeh your nephew might have had to eat that lure!


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

I have had that [email protected] run right on top of me as well on the st. joe shoreline at night. Headlights on and everything, he came within 20 yards. It was shocking


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

will this thread ever end?


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

He has a hugh website , if your sure its him....contact him.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Does anybody know if they make any waterproof, stainless paintball guns?


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

3/4 to 1/2 ounce rattletraps work well.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

the lawn dart thing would never happen, but throwing a lure at someone because they ****** you off by running up on you is criminal assault! what part of that don't some of you people understand? you guys can't even hold your own temper on the water. i have had my run ins with a few idiots 40 offshore myself and things got carried away,but never to the point of where i or they would throw something at eachother. come on guys


----------



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

Saltstalker said:


> He has a hugh website , if your sure its him....contact him.


he was contacted that night.....with a couple of treble hooks


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I suspect Capt. Crotchrot, or whatever his name is, will
keep a safe distance from waders, from now on.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

The times in the bay where my initial instinct was to sling a lure at someone for such behavior as this are countless, guide or no guide. I have even had evil thoughts about keeping a rig in my boat with an extra heavy weight rig that I could launch at a moments notice for such people - but I have not made such a rig. The times someone has driven their boat too close to me as I fished are mutiplying rapdily. What the heck is going on out there? Last month I saw a boat coming in my direction and I thought surely he will turn and bypass me and my fishing hole. But no, heck no, the son of gun cut my drift off, and passed by my boat and the shore line, he was so close that I could read his label on his t-shirt flapping in wind. It read "fruit of the bay". The rest of this post, I am not proud of, but I will be brutally honest with my fellow 2-coolers. I was fishing a popping cork rig with a fairly heavy cork. I reeled it in rapidly so that the "fruit of the bay" wouldn't get it caught in his prop. That is how close he was. And then, yes then, I pulled a "NEPHEW", I slung that popping cork at him as hard as I could. A straight line throw, a bullet, I did, I did it, I was so ****** off, I am now so ashamed. The countless times whereby someone did this to me was coming to an end, I had had it, it was the last straw. It was payback time and this idiot was going to pay for his behavior and everyone else that had done the same. You know what happened? Do you know what happened? I could not believe it? *I over threw him?* I freaking over threw him. The cork went sailing on the other side of his boat. I freaking over threw him, that is how close he was. Reading all of this thread has lead me, chickenboy, and the soon to be released creater of chickenboylures.com to create a special lure in honor of the "nephew" *WHETHER HE WAS RIGHT OR WRONG*. The lure is one of a kind, it will be black, yes black, because the thread is so morbid and dreadful, but the tail of the lure wil be a gold glitter tail, meaing there is hope for all of us. The lure will be called "Chicken Nephew".


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*lure*

If this would have been the first time I doubt a texas trout killer would have been tossed but since it was the 2nd time with this guide and the forth overall with flounder boats I think a message needed to be sent. When a boat pulls up to you at midnight within thirty feet and you have signaled over and over to move away action had to take place.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I went out with a guide last weekend who thought he owned the bay also. He was very unprofessional. When we arrived at one of his spots we started drifting and a boat came in behind us (a little close) and he started yelling profaned language and whistling at the guy. Then after we left to go to another one of his spots that had a boat on it he pulled in front of the guy cutting them off. To tell you the truth I was totally embarrassed of the way he acted on the water, after acting like a total idiot.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

if you would like a free sample of "chicken nephew" PM wil name and address only, no commentary


----------



## MadMike (Mar 21, 2008)

next time you are in knee deep water when you see a big boat hauling *** youre way sit on youre *** and he will think it is chest deep


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Doubleover said:


> I went out with a guide last weekend who thought he owned the bay also. He was very unprofessional....
> 
> ..To tell you the truth I was totally embarrassed of the way he acted on the water, after acting like a total idiot.


So, out of curiosity because I dont know what I would do in that situation, what did you do? Did you say something to him? Did you not tip him? Anything?


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

*requested pic*

The "Chicken Nephew"


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Is this it?

http://www.nightstalkerguideservice.com/


----------



## SeaBees (Jun 28, 2004)

*Plain and simple*

There are just too many guides. TPWD needs to start retiring guide licenses just like they did with Shrimpers. I fish Port Mansfield and the guid population has exploded in the last 5 years. Way too many for that small of an area.


----------



## CaptBrad (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so doing that next time. I think I might just go wade fishing tomorrow just to try it.


MadMike said:


> next time you are in knee deep water when you see a big boat hauling *** youre way sit on youre *** and he will think it is chest deep


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

I personnaly would never think of coming that close to another boat fishing, especially at night!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

cruss said:


> For fifteen years I have been wading at night during the warm months to avoid crowds and heat and have had many memorable trips. For the third time in two years a flounder guide boat out of rockport has putted in on us. We have our light on on our boat and we all wear headlights fishing in sloughs and small drains feeding into lakes. This idiot, despite us yelling, runs right ontop of us and tells us that there are fish in other places in the bay. This time. one of my nephews put a lure right into this guy as he is about 30 feet from us and hooked him pretty good. After a few good word exchanges he leaves and the fishing is dead. Don't think this happens only on weekends or during prime morning hours as this jerk continues to potlick even in the late pm hours.


Not cool. I understand the feeling, but intentionally chucking a lure at someone in a dispute over a fishing hole is assault, and your nephew could have ended up spending the night in juvie or jail, depending on his age. What if the other person had decided to respond to being hooked by shooting your nephew? I don't get a chance to go out in boats that often, so I mostly fish shoreline and piers. When I get on the fish, I get a crowd and sometimes get crowded out of my "spot". It sucks, but I just find more fish somewhere else and the process repeats... c'est la vie. The bottom line, though, is I don't let it affect that fact that I'm out fishing and having a good time.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Soo what happens if you call the game warden and assuming he has the time to check it out, does anyone expect the guide to admit what he did (if he did what is reported). It then becomes one persons word against another. Nothing resolved. I think letting everyone know what happened (recognizing there are two sides to every story) and having many folks call the game warden is the way to handle this. Of course, there are not many people out at night fishing so I guess poor behavior keeps happening.


----------



## Fisher_Of_Men (Feb 28, 2008)

redduck said:


> Soo what happens if you call the game warden and assuming he has the time to check it out, does anyone expect the guide to admit what he did (if he did what is reported). It then becomes one persons word against another. Nothing resolved. I think letting everyone know what happened (recognizing there are two sides to every story) and having many folks call the game warden is the way to handle this. Of course, there are not many people out at night fishing so I guess poor behavior keeps happening.


What happens is they look for them on the water if they can when you call from your boat. Sometimes they engage the CG to help. I watch from a distance on one that I called in and both the GW and CG arrived to their vessel. If not, they either try and visit their residence (by address associated with TX number). I have been told that sometimes they have the local law enforcement make the visit, and or a letter is sent stating to contact them with reguards to the complaint. If you are a guide, you respond... yes, they can deny it, but if they get too many complaints about a particular guides actions, they should take action on them...
I don't hesitate to call, guide or not. You use foul language or nearly run me over...you can bet I will make the call...


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

chickenboy said:


> The "Chicken Nephew"


Your chicken nephew pic, what is that suppose to be?


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

*Don't go to jail yourself.....*

This is simple, a no brainer. Report it to law enforcement of your choosing. YOu are protected by law unless you break the law as well (IE: Assault):

Texas § 62.0125. HARASSMENT OF HUNTERS, TRAPPERS, AND FISHERMEN. (a) This section may be cited as the Sportsman's Rights Act.
(b) In this section: 
(1) "Wildlife" means all species of wild mammals, birds, fish, reptiles, or amphibians.
(2) "Process of hunting or catching" means any act directed at the lawful hunting or catching of wildlife, including camping or other acts preparatory to hunting or catching of wildlife that occur on land or water on which the affected person has the right or privilege of hunting or catching that wildlife.
(c) No person may intentionally interfere with another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(d) No person may intentionally harass, drive, or disturb any wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(e) No person may enter or remain on public land or enter or remain on private land without the landowner's or his agent's consent if the person intends to disrupt another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
(f) This section does not apply to a peace officer of this state, a law enforcement officer of the United States, a member of the armed forces of the United States or of this state, or employees of the department or other state or federal agencies having statutory responsibility to manage wildlife or land during the time that the officer, member, or employee is in the actual discharge of official duties.
(g) A person who violates this section commits an offense. An offense under this section is a Class B misdemeanor.
(h) It is an affirmative defense to prosecution that the defendant's conduct is protected by the right to freedom of speech under the constitution of this state or the United States.

Added by Acts 1985, 69th Leg., ch. 731, § 1, eff. Aug. 26, 1985. 
Amended by Acts 1993, 73rd Leg., ch. 700, § 1, eff. Sept. 11, 
1993.


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

SeaBees said:


> There are just too many guides. TPWD needs to start retiring guide licenses just like they did with Shrimpers. I fish Port Mansfield and the guid population has exploded in the last 5 years. Way too many for that small of an area.


Don't make the Just Keep 5 guys start reasoning. This thread will really get testy.


----------



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

MsAddicted said:


> So, out of curiosity because I dont know what I would do in that situation, what did you do? Did you say something to him? Did you not tip him? Anything?


No I did not say anything. I do not like to cause drama and I was not paying for the trip. The guide was a good fisherman and put us on some really nice fish.


----------



## petersr2 (Aug 30, 2005)

Doubleover said:


> The guide was a good fisherman.


No...he was not!


----------



## "Reddrum" (Dec 15, 2005)

seattleman1969 said:


> (c) No person may intentionally interfere with another person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
> (d) No person may intentionally harass, drive, or disturb any wildlife for the purpose of disrupting a person lawfully engaged in the process of hunting or catching wildlife.
> (.


Oh yes I know the feeling of being run up on all too well but trust me guys - do not start chucking lures at folks. There are plenty of clueless people on the water but INTENTIONALLY injuring someone will land you in more trouble than the clueless guy/rude boater.

Yes he probably got what he deserved BUT if you're the other clueless guy (the one throwing the lure) you better be able to:

1. Do some jail time.
2. Afford your legal fees.
3. Afford the other guys legal fees.
4. Afford the other guys medical bills.
5. Afford the civil settlement the judge will award them - you may very well be giving your boat to the guy who ran up on you (how would that taste?).

I'm not going into legalese or case law here but let me say this - it would much easier to win both criminal and civil cases against the guy throwing the lure than to prove the "intentionally interfere" part of the law quoted above against the boater running up on you - especially considering it occurred at night.

Still think chucking that lure was a good idea?


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*fishing*

Reddrum, it's just like when a gull flies in to close and you cast and foul hook him. if he is stupid enough to put into our fishing zone especially within 30 feet and late at night and five guys throwing lures he was lucky he didnt have his *** kicked.


----------



## catfishcrouch (Jun 5, 2008)

Belt Sanders said:


> Don't make the Just Keep 5 guys start reasoning. This thread will really get testy.


That makes absolutely no sense what so ever! I want some of what you are smoking! LOL


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Doubleover said:


> No I did not say anything. I do not like to cause drama and I was not paying for the trip. The guide was a good fisherman and put us on some really nice fish.


 That's why these jerks keep getting away with this stuff. As long as no one calls them on it, they think they're heroes.


----------

